# Getting a keyless entry remote



## mateen110 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey guys, just signed up here, so be easy on me 

I purchased an 2001 Nissan Pathfinder with no keyless entry remote.


So I bought a key on ebay with FCC ID KBRASTU15 (here is a link 2000 2001 2002 2003 2004 NISSAN PATHFINDER REMOTE + KEY : eBay Motors (item 220593565241 end time Apr-24-10 10:08:58 PDT))

This didn't NOT work with my 2001 Nissan Pathfinder. I suppose I need the other model correct?

If anyone could help, here is my VIN #
JN8DR07X51W511362

Do I need the other remotes as pictured here?
2001 01 NISSAN PATHFINDER KEY KEYLESS REMOTE ENTRY FOB : eBay Motors (item 370364935475 end time May-13-10 17:30:45 PDT)


How can I tell if I "REQUIRE 01A OR MODEL/ A"

I called Nissan, and they were clueless.

Thanks again to anyone can help


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

I can't help you to identify the numbers stamped into them because I don't have one in stock right now. But the factory part number is ... 28268-5W505. They are available on my site.


----------



## mateen110 (Apr 23, 2010)

NissanPartsDept said:


> I can't help you to identify the numbers stamped into them because I don't have one in stock right now. But the factory part number is ... 28268-5W505. They are available on my site.


So Now All I need is a cross reference with that part number..

Did you find that by using my VIN#?

Thanks again
So its either Model/ 01A or Model/ A


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

Up to 8/2000 production uses Nissan P/N: 28268-2W601.
Production dates 8/2000 and up use Nissan P/N: 28268-2W602.

So, if you check your production date listed on the driver's door jam sticker (usually) and you see a 7/2000 proir date, you would need P/N: 28268-2W601 or aftermarket compatable remote. 

You will need the "A" FOB if you havea 2001

also a newbie lesson for any forum, try using the search... you would have found a few posts with this info.
:newbie:
:givebeer:


----------



## mateen110 (Apr 23, 2010)

TW_Pathy_97 said:


> Up to 8/2000 production uses Nissan P/N: 28268-2W601.
> Production dates 8/2000 and up use Nissan P/N: 28268-2W602.
> 
> So, if you check your production date listed on the driver's door jam sticker (usually) and you see a 7/2000 proir date, you would need P/N: 28268-2W601 or aftermarket compatable remote.
> ...


Thanks for the reply....I have a 6/00 production date. This means I need the Model A one or the 01a?


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

your prod date will use 01A below is a listing for a used OEM 

if your ever want to check compatiblity any good dealers parts dept can find it by your vin or prod date .... just call to confirm the model to check prices.

1999 2000 2001 NISSAN PATHFINDER REMOTE KBRASTU10 01A : eBay Motors (item 230456168456 end time Apr-29-10 12:25:42 PDT)


----------



## mateen110 (Apr 23, 2010)

TW_Pathy_97 said:


> your prod date will use 01A below is a listing for a used OEM
> 
> if your ever want to check compatiblity any good dealers parts dept can find it by your vin or prod date .... just call to confirm the model to check prices.
> 
> 1999 2000 2001 NISSAN PATHFINDER REMOTE KBRASTU10 01A : eBay Motors (item 230456168456 end time Apr-29-10 12:25:42 PDT)


Thanks Man!


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

no prob.... again just did a quick search for them. I noticed the pic on that listing actually looks like a maxima remote... which in my experience doesn't work on a pathfinder. I would stay away from any with a trunk button. 

I have had great aftermarkets too but because of the short life of the 01A's I don't think there is any made

Also at least one of the sponsor carries the OEM remote you need.... I have never dealt with them but they seem to have better condition remotes if ya don't mind paying a little more.

2000 Nissan Pathfinder Keyless Entry Remote 00 XE SE LE SUV

also the protective rubber covers are a good invesment


----------



## mateen110 (Apr 23, 2010)

update

they key came in today...and I ordered a 01a, but they sent me a Model/A one on accident. But it worked anyway!!

I guess pre 08/00 production is model/a, not 01a.

Also, locking the car via fob is strange. You have to be extremely close to car, and half the time it doesn't even work. The unlock/panic is fine, and it has a good range. Is this normal?


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

It was fate !!! lol You may want to try new batteries or changing from silent lock mode may also work. Try holding down the unlock and panic button together for a few seconds.


----------



## PatNewbyAZ (Aug 18, 2014)

Hoping to get an update on this....I bought a used 2001 Nissan Pathfinder SE and have tried two (2) key fobs. 

You can get the vehicle into the programming mode (the instructions for putting the key in the ignition and all of that 6 times, the taillights flash, however, when you go to the ACC position and press any key...nothing happens.

Any ideas on what to do with this? 

I just want a remote control to work, I hope!!


----------



## Lucy0620 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi. Were you able to resolve your issue with the remote?


----------

